# New Loader



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Found a good deal on a Komatsu WA120. This would be our first loader, and I was wondering what size pusher I should run on it. I was thinking 14ft box. I have some long pushes, so I don't want any traction problems.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We have a 120 w/14ft works great


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Wa-120*

Been using a 12' box for four years. It works great. Even in heavy snows the machine does not lose traction.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Lets see some pics!!!


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I Think you could go larger. I run 14' pushers on my Deere 310's and 410 also om my cat 416 with no problems. I'm in the market right now for a new loader, Currently have an IT 28, but Cat doesn't make them any more, they want 120,000 for a new 926, I can't justify that in this economy. (I figure there will be some good deals out there this winter) I also priced Deere 444 and a Hyundai which was dirt cheap for obviuos reasons. 
How did you do on Your Komatsu? Do they have tool carriers?


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

If you do a lot of Apartment complexes, etc I wouldn't go bigger than 12ft. If you are doing wide open areas, 14' should work, just remember that 14' is a lot harder to transport on public roads.


----------

